# Have Any of the Ladies or Men Been Cheated On?



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

I was wondering if any of you have been cheated on in any of your relationships during your life.  I was a few times and gawd did it hurt bad!!  I had the feeling my husband was cheating on me.  And ladies and men, tell me if I'm wrong but there are signs when someone is cheating.  The odd phone calls, the sex life changes, different items popping up here and there that belong to the "other" person, and the intuition you feel that something is wrong.  I knew something was wrong and I was hurting so bad.  I kept telling myself I either had to leave him or live with it.  I ended up leaving him but missed him a lot after that.  For whatever reason I went crazy and wanted him back we were going to get back together but meanwhile he had a massive heart attack and died.  End of story.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sorry you had to go through such a horrible situation. But you got through it somehow. <<<hugs>>>

 The only time anybody cheated was some idiot I had no business being near. The kids now would call him a "mercy %&*#". A dwarf...ooops vertically challenged, homely, what was I thinking? Well he had one or two good points. But the wonders of the internet. I did some homework and found out he was busy on a bunch of dating sites every day. That ended mighty quick.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm sorry you had to go through such a horrible situation. But you got through it somehow. <<<hugs>>>
> 
> The only time anybody cheated was some idiot I had no business being near. The kids now would call him a "mercy %&*#". A dwarf...ooops vertically challenged, homely, what was I thinking? Well he had one or two good points. But the wonders of the internet. I did some homework and found out he was busy on a bunch of dating sites every day. That ended mighty quick.


Thanks Fur,  I'm glad you found out quickly via the internet.  I didn't have internet way back then.  But if we did he probably would have been on every site!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm almost positive I haven't been, but anything's possible.

She never seemed to be THAT kind of person.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I'm almost positive I haven't been, but anything's possible.
> 
> She never seemed to be THAT kind of person.


That's great!  I think you probably would know.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2016)

I did my best to keep her satisfied at home. I never cheated on her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I did my best to keep her satisfied at home. I never cheated on her.


It's not always a matter of keeping someone satisfied.  Some people just want to do what they think is forbidden.  They get their jollies from that.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

I am confident that I've never been cheated on in the nearly 43 years that I've known the woman that ultimately became my wife.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I was wondering if any of you have been cheated on in any of your relationships during your life.  I was a few times and gawd did it hurt bad!!  I had the feeling my husband was cheating on me.  And ladies and men, tell me if I'm wrong but there are signs when someone is cheating.  The odd phone calls, the sex life changes, different items popping up here and there that belong to the "other" person, and the intuition you feel that something is wrong.  I knew something was wrong and I was hurting so bad.  I kept telling myself I either had to leave him or live with it.  I ended up leaving him but missed him a lot after that.  For whatever reason I went crazy and wanted him back we were going to get back together but meanwhile he had a massive heart attack and died.  End of story.



Ruthanne,     I know those signs.   I learned to pay attention to the 'gut feeling'.   I'm sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 2, 2016)

Both my husband and myself were both divorced when we met due to cheating husband/ wife ...and my ex claimed he was honest ,person who became involved with the Jehovas Wittiness during our marriage ...I caught him cheating in MY CAR while he was out door knocking promoting "his" religion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I am confident that I've never been cheated on in the nearly 43 years that I've known the woman that ultimately became my wife.


That's nice to know Bob!



tnthomas said:


> Ruthanne,     I know those signs.   I learned to pay attention to the 'gut feeling'.   I'm sorry that this happened to you.


Thank you Thomas.



Kadee46 said:


> Both my husband and myself were both divorced when we met due to cheating husband/ wife ...and my ex claimed he was honest ,person who became involved with the Jehovas Wittiness during our marriage ...I caught him cheating in MY CAR while he was out door knocking promoting "his" religion.


And I wonder what that "religion" that was?!  The excuses they have!  Now I've heard them all.  lol


----------



## Pandee (Jun 3, 2016)

I found out after my husband passed away that he had cheated. Strange I didn't see it at the time, but I was so naive. He constantly accused me of infraction, which never ever occurred, but now I see it was his own guilt that caused him to distrust me. It took me some time to learn to trust, but I met and dated someone for 6 years, and married him last year. I know have the most romantic, loving relationship.


----------



## jujube (Jun 5, 2016)

Only once and I was just a "kid"....almost 19 and engaged to my high-school boyfriend.  It was three weeks to the day before our wedding and first he says he just wants to elope and when I nixed that, he tells me he's just not ready to get married and wants to break up.  OK, I give the ring back, cancel the wedding, hang the wedding dress in the closet, cry for three days, etc.  Then, he gets married ON _OUR_ WEDDING DATE to his old girlfriend.  Apparently since I wouldn't sleep with him before we were married, he turned to her for "comfort".  Needless to say, a shotgun was part of their wedding accessories - lol.  I was completely blown away....it was the last thing I would have suspected.  What I had a hard time getting over with was that he KNEW she was pregnant when he tried to convince me to elope.  What a rat. 

Other than that, I was married for 37 years to an exceptionally honorable man and I'm with one now.  

I'm death on infidelity....it seems to run in my family but it's something that I would never do or tolerate being done to me.


----------



## Pandee (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't even imagine, but you were likely the fortunate one in that relationship. Someone better was waiting for you.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That's nice to know Bob!
> 
> Thank you Thomas.
> 
> And I wonder what that "religion" that was?!  The excuses they have!  Now I've heard them all.  lol


Jehovah Wittness ...He latter married a "sister" (another member) for the only purpose of  getting custody of the children so he could bring them up in his religion ..as soon as  the court denied him custody ..he dumped his "sister" and moved on to another one ..He passed away some years ago ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Linda (Jun 5, 2016)

No Ruthanne, I don't think so.  But if he could manage it, more power to him, he was always highly sexed at home.  After 51 years of marriage I'm still telling him he needs to learn "moderation in all things" as the Bible says somewhere.  Just in the last 2 days he wiped out a whole bag of Fig Newtons (and he's a diabetic) I had here for our grandson who will be housesitting for us, so he had to go buy more.   But back to sex, no I'm pretty sure he's always been faithful to me.


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2016)

There is a lot of cheating going on between pilots and flight attendants. I have been faithful to my wife, but there were times when I had to pray to the Lord to keep me strong.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have led a life full of relationships with some pretty promiscuous ladies, whilst I have never caught any cheating, I am sure it has happened.


----------



## ossian (Jun 22, 2016)

I am not sure but have wondered if I was. When I was about 21, I had been in a relationship with a girl for 4 years or more. We had spoken of getting married, and although we could not get engaged as she was still at university and her parents would not allow it, she did wear a ring that I had bought her before getting an engagement ring. This she wore on her left hand ring finger when not with her family.

Anyway, she was at university away from home and that naturally reduced how much time we could spend together. One day I was going to visit her at the university halls of residence. She had asked me to wait with her friend until she had finished doing some work. So, I stayed in her friend's room, along the corridor, for some time. The friend seemed to be acting strangely and was not as relaxed with me as she would normally be. We even went to the bar for a while to play table soccer. She seemed very eager to keep me away from my girlfriend's room. Anyway, some weeks after this, the girl ended our relationship - out of the blue! Very soon I learned that there was another guy on the scene and now I do wonder if he had been sharing her room that time I visited.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah... by my first husband...  That is why he's my EX husband.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 22, 2016)

Back in the way back days, I was out with a young lady, ended up putting her van in the ditch!  Cop wanted to know if I had her husbands permission to drive the van.  I honestly didn't know she was married. Then again, the way I was then it probably wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## 911 (Jun 22, 2016)

I have investigated many homicides due to infidelity. In one particular case, the man was cheated on by his wife and he killed her, her mother and the boyfriend, who also happened to be his friend, or so he thought. He planned the whole thing out. The wife' mother lived with her daughter and husband. The killer invited his friend over while his wife and her mother were also in the house at the same time. When the boyfriend came into the house, he got all three together and killed them and then he set the house on fire.  

We asked him the usual question. "Why didn't you just get a divorce?" There were no kids, but he said he wasn't going to share his money with a cheater. He avoided the death penalty by pleading guilty in a plea agreement.


----------



## Debby (Jun 23, 2016)

My husband has never cheated and neither have I.  I think we both feel like we are each others, other half.  We finish each other's thoughts and have almost identical opinions on pretty much everything and compliment each other beautifully in tastes, goals and personalities.   I know that we've done this relationship thing before:love_heart:, in some form.  

I'm sorry for those of you who've not been so lucky in love, it must have been very awful for you when you discovered what had been done when you weren't looking.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, my first two husbands cheated on me.  The first one as a matter of course.  The second one after our relationship was in the toilet.  By then I was glad he did it.  He used to lay on the couch with his hands down the front of his pants, his eyes closed and grin.  He also all at once bought new underwear, after making such a big deal about the fact that there wasn't anything wrong with his ratty, holey underwear.

For some people, they want a harem.  Even some women do.  My current husband's first wife slept with anyone she thought was cute.  It was an ego thing with her.


----------

